

Postcards from the post-XSS world - ShaneWilton
http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/postxss/

======
zerker2000
"For any type of a tag, a new node with a name matching the id parameter of
the tag is inserted into the default object scope. In other words, <div
id=test> will create a global variable test (of type HTMLDivElement), pointing
to the DOM object associated with the tag." Did not know this.

